# أريد التبرع بأحد أعضاء جسمي مقابل المال



## القادم أحلى (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و صباح الخير



الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَا خَلَقَ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ مَا أَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ مَاأَحْصَى كِتَابُهُ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ عَدَدَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِلْءَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. ....




اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ ..




أولا : أهلي و أخواني أنا أخاٌ لكم فكرت كثير و أعدت التفكير كثير .. و عقدت العزم و توكلت على الله و أخذت قراري

لضروفي الصعبة ولان تجاوزت 27 من العمر و لم أجد عمل و لم أقدم لنفسي و لأهلي و لوطني أقل ما يمكن ..

هنا أختص مشاركتي لكم و اخبر من يهمه الامر و لمن عنده مريض ينتظر الامل و ينتظر من يتبرع له و يعيد له الحياة

فأنا أقول و بكل ما تعني الكلمة من معنى بأني على أتم الاستعداد بالتبرع بأحد أعضاء جسدي من كبد و كلى و غيره

مقابل مالا غير كثير نتفق عليه ...ليس لي بل لأسرة عانت من الفقر كثيرا فأبت نفسي أن أعيش دون أن أفعل لها شيء

أخواني أعلم أن الصحة و العافية كنزا لا يقدر بثمن ولا يُشراء بمالاٌ أو ذهب و أعلم ان الكثير سيقدم لي النصيحة 

و لكن أخذت قراري لعل و عسى بعملي هذا أرد الجميل لأهلي و أساعدهم بقليل من المال يذهب الفقر عنهم

و من باب أخر أدخل الفرحة و الامل على مريض طالت به سنين الانتظار و لم يجد من يتبرع و يعيد الحياة له ..

هذا ما لدي و أسال الله المولى أن يرزق كل محتاج و يشفي كل مريض إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ..

معلومات أوليه عني :

السكن : المملكة العربية السعودية - بريدة و حائل ...( وأمكانية الحضور لأي منطقة بالسعودية )

الحالة الاجتماعية : أعزب

الجنس : ذكر

العمر : 27 

الحالة الطبية : سليم و لله الحمد

فصيلة الدم : (-B)

الوزن و الطول : 65 --- 167

التواصل الاولي عبر الايميل : [email protected]




هذا و صل الله و سلم على سيدنا و نبينا محمد المصطفى و على آله و صحبه أجمعين ...


----------



## تاكسي الشرقية (26 يونيو 2013)

*رد: أريد التبرع بأحد أعضاء جسمي مقابل المال*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يا اخوي الله يرزقك من فضله

صل ركعتين قبل تنام بالليل و ادع ربك 

و لا بد من توآجد وظيفة ، إذا تبي المآل رآح تلقى ابحث 

دور عن اي احد محتآج موظفين لو تشتغل في مطعم

الشغل ماهو عيب . . الله يرزقك و يرزقنا جميع


----------

